# Is there any difference between 3200mhz with 2933mhz



## lovegood (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello 
Please guide me about Ram Speed , 
Ryzen 3400g Support 2933mhz Correct ? But its seems Intel 10400 support 3200mhz 

for some reason i want order Intel 10400 because its support 6 core and for video editing its better because have more core 

Now only z490 motherboard support 3200mhz for  Intel 10400 But z490 is expensive so i want order H410 And H410 support only 2933mhz 

So please tell me is there many difference between 3200mhz and 2933mhz ? for example for video editing or rendering ?

because i want order cpu that have integrated graphics for  budget 
Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 25, 2020)

On any board other than a Z490, the 10400 only supports 2666.

As for difference in performance between 2666 & 3200, check out W1zzard 's review and compare the brown and green results such as these:









						Intel Core i5-10400F Review - Six Cores with HT for Under $200
					

Intel's new Core i5-10400F offers a large performance jump over the previous generation Core i5-9400F because of its six-core/twelve-thread design. In this Core i5-10400F review we also test the feasibility of overclocking through BCLK, or by relaxing the PL1 and PL2 Turbo Limits.




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Intel Core i5-10400F Review - Six Cores with HT for Under $200
					

Intel's new Core i5-10400F offers a large performance jump over the previous generation Core i5-9400F because of its six-core/twelve-thread design. In this Core i5-10400F review we also test the feasibility of overclocking through BCLK, or by relaxing the PL1 and PL2 Turbo Limits.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## joemama (Nov 26, 2020)

AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



The memory doesn't have much affect on performance.
I'm supposing you need a CPU with integrated graphics so 10400 or even 4750g would be a good choice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

lovegood said:


> Ryzen 3400g Support 2933mhz Correct ?


Yes, but generally it the motherboard that will be the determining factor on RAM speed compatability. With that Ryzen APU, you really should be aiming for DDR4 3400 or 3600 to get the most out of it's available performance.


joemama said:


> The memory doesn't have much affect on performance.


This is incorrect. RAM speed with Intel CPUs is less important. With Ryzen APU's it is a critical variable in overall system performance.


----------



## joemama (Nov 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, but generally it the motherboard that will be the determining factor on RAM speed compatability. With that Ryzen APU, you really should be aiming for DDR4 3400 or 3600 to get the most out of it's available performance.
> 
> This is incorrect. RAM speed with Intel CPUs is less important. With Ryzen APU's it is a critical variable in overall system performance.


I don't really see much performance increase in these test results












						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

joemama said:


> I don't really see much performance increase in these test results
> View attachment 177009
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, try games... and try a review of the Ryzen APU in question not a review of a Ryzen 9 CPU with a dedicated GPU...

See the reason why that is important is that the 3400g depends entirely on system ram for the Radeon GFX and faster system RAM directly equals faster video performance. This is proven fact not theory or opinion.


----------



## joemama (Nov 26, 2020)

Why should we consider gaming performance when the OP is asking for video editing?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2020)

joemama said:


> Why should we consider gaming performance when the OP is asking for video editing?



Yes.  Use case is relevant here.  The OP is considering integrated graphics for a reason:  The GPU will sit largely unused.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

Simple, GPU performance will play into video editing performance as most editing software uses GPU resources to assist in rendering.








						AMD Ryzen 5 3400G review
					

Vega11 based desktop APUs from AMD are here, in this review we take the Ryzen 5 3400G for a spin. AMD has been going strong with their processors, and now increases their market validity by adding a ... Introduction




					www.guru3d.com
				




Additionally, the difference in overall performance is drastic depending on the speed of ram. While the review below is for the 4650g, the differences are similar for the 3400g.








						AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G Renoir APU review
					

There is a new hybrid processor in town, meet the AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G. The uniqueness of this event is that the processor series announced and released a few weeks ago should not have got into the ... Introduction




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2020)

lovegood said:


> Now only z490 motherboard support 3200mhz for Intel 10400 But z490 is expensive so i want order H410 And H410 support only 2933mhz



Please at least go with an B460 or H470 motherboard.  The B460 boards aren't that much more, in fact they can be cheaper than H410 boards.



lexluthermiester said:


> Simple, GPU performance will play into video editing performance as most editing software uses GPU resources to assist in rendering.



In reality, if OP is worried about GPU acceleration they would be better off just grabbing a GTX1650 than worry about iGPU performance.  The iGPUs might help, but not that much.  And if he's using Premier, the iGPU won't be used at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> In reality, if OP is worried about GPU acceleration they would be better of just grabbing a GTX1650 than worry about iGPU performance.


You're not wrong, but the OP might only be able to afford the 3400g.


newtekie1 said:


> And if he's using Premier, the iGPU won't be used at all.


Not everyone uses Adobe products.


----------



## remunramu (Nov 26, 2020)

I see budget is one of your main reason. I would say pick whatever platform that fits to your budget.
In real world, that 250hz ram speed advantage wont make it a big difference anyway. They're probably like 8s faster render or maybe +8 fps in games.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 26, 2020)

lovegood said:


> for some reason i want order Intel 10400 because its support 6 core and for video editing its better because have more core



Well yes, video editing van take advantage of more cores, that doesn't always mean that more cores = better performance.



			https://tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/premiere-pro.png
		


The 9600k (6/6) scored 248 seconds in Video editing / the 3700x (8 / 16) scored 253 seconds ... foirget die size, forget cores ... when evaluating number in yur primary application, just see which one is faster in that applications.   Performance in benchmarks using other applications might not always transfer to the particular application of interest

I. start at the bottom here and work my way up until I hit what meets budget


			https://tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-5600x/images/premiere-pro.png
		



			https://tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/premiere-pro.png
		


$300 5600 XT = 194 seconds
$350 2700 = 286 seconds
$172 10400F = 267 seconds
$223 3600 = 263 seconds

As for the RAM... I don't see it having much of an impact


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're not wrong, but the OP might only be able to afford the 3400g.



For now, but it isn't hard to save up enough for a GTX1650.



lexluthermiester said:


> Not everyone uses Adobe products.



They's why I said "if".  But even the other popular modern video editing softwares don't really benefit that much from the weak sauce iGPUs. A inexpensive dedicated GPU, even if bought a little while down the road would blow the iGPU performance out of the water.  So the point is we really shouldn't be concerned that much with iGPU performance and minor affects RAM speed has on it.

And when it comes down to it, the real question isn't even about RAM speed, it's about 10400 vs 3400G and the answer to that is each for the purpose of video editing, 10400 is the one to go with.  It doesn't matter that the 10400 supports slower RAM, it's still faster for video editing.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 27, 2020)

It depends on the editing program the OP is using. Lots of editing programs will use Cuba cores from Nvidia to edit much faster than any processor.


----------



## Antikapitalista (Dec 2, 2020)

lovegood said:


> So please tell me is there many difference between 3200mhz and 2933mhz ? for example for video editing or rendering ?


FYI, it is about (-)5 % for Ryzen APUs for GPU-intensive workloads; video rendering can be GPU intensive, depending on nature the workload.
I do not know much about Intel CPUs, but a cursory glance at the specifications reveals that the top supported memory speed of your prospective piece is DDR4-2666, which makes the choice irrelevant.
Besides, the Ryzen 3400G is of the Picasso microarchitecture (i.e. Zen+), its supported memory speeds therefore top at DDR4-2933 for a single-rank module per memory channel, which makes the dilemma a moot point, i.e. it would be meaningless to go above DDR4-2933 in either case.
While you could probably overclock the Infinity Fabric of Ryzen 3400G—this is possible because Ryzens all have the advantage of being unlocked, whereas Intel charges you extra for that and your prospective Intel piece is definitely locked—but your mileage may vary: your computer could either run faster, or not at all, i.e. it would not even boot in the latter case.

Here are a few side-by-side comparisons, just for your reference:





						Intel Core i5 10400 vs AMD Ryzen 5 3400G: performance comparison
					

We compared Intel Core i5 10400 (2.9 GHz) against AMD Ryzen 5 3400G (3.7 GHz) in games and benchmarks. Find out which CPU has better performance.




					nanoreview.net
				





			https://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/65/AMD_Ryzen_5_3400G_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-10400.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2020)

Antikapitalista said:


> Besides, the Ryzen 3400G is of the Picasso microarchitecture (i.e. Zen+), its supported memory speeds therefore top at DDR4-2933 for a single-rank module per memory channel, which makes the dilemma a moot point, i.e. *it would be meaningless to go above DDR4-2933 in either case.*


That is incorrect. The 3400G fully supports XMP profiles. I have built systems with that APU and DDR4 3800 and the RAM ran at advertised speeds perfectly stable.


----------

